# Thorpe malsor pump house



## alex76 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hay folks visited this site with chris34 AKA cameraphone urbex and myself alex76 (beforeits toolate).
Now there is not much history about on this place all I can tell you that the reservoir and pump house was built in 1904 supplying drinking water for the surrounding villages and was decommissioned in the late 1970's which is now privately owned and used for trout fishery.
Now many apologies for the lack of externals as we was kindly asked too leave by the fastest old lady who I have ever see move so fast across ruff terrain :shocked:. On with the pics



































































Thanks for looking


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 25, 2012)

Nice one! thats different.


----------



## Chris34 (Nov 25, 2012)

Was a different one this... That old lady was quick on her toes though  

To be fair she was OK when she caught up with us, just not too happy we hadn't asked permission 

A couple of mine:


----------



## alex76 (Nov 25, 2012)

chris i love the second pic come out really well


----------



## MD (Nov 25, 2012)

good stuff lads 
me and the mrs had a look today


----------



## alex76 (Nov 27, 2012)

MD said:


> good stuff lads
> me and the mrs had a look today



what did you recon to it md its a not the biggest of splores but kept us busy for a couple of hours... just gutted never got the chance to get some externals


----------



## night crawler (Nov 27, 2012)

Helps to ask first if it is owned but I fear a few more inflitrations wil cause them to start being a bit more up tight with people. Nice photo's


----------



## alex76 (Dec 4, 2012)

night crawler said:


> Helps to ask first if it is owned but I fear a few more inflitrations wil cause them to start being a bit more up tight with people. Nice photo's



very true night crawler we should of asked


----------



## scribble (Dec 4, 2012)

I like the shadows of the grille.


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Dec 6, 2012)

I love that last photograph, Chris34.


----------

